# Is There A Correct Way Yo Rig A Curly Tail Grub?



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I've always rigged them so the curl of the tail goes upward. That puts the ripple and thin edge facing downward. In looking at the photos on the tackle websites they are all facing the opposite way. Have I been doing it wrong? Does it matter?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Up, down, and even sideways for a little slower fall rate. If there's a half way decent bite going on they get chewed up pretty fast so just turn them over. No big thing.
Been using paddle tail swims a lot and use them tail down then sideways then take them home and attempt to glue some back together.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

The direction of the tail doesn't matter. Just personal preference. Making sure you run the hook through properly so the tail isn't pitched too far up or down is what's more important.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to think there was a right and a wrong. Now I believe, whatever gets bit is good enough for me! Doug Stange at in-fisherman rigs swimbaits flat (90 degrees off the way they look like they should go / how packaging shows) with great success, and I think the wacky rig came from experimentation, too!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Always do mine tail - out, away from the hook.
Seems to keep it from fouling the hook on a set.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> Always do mine tail - out, away from the hook.
> Seems to keep it from fouling the hook on a set.


That's the way I do mine, but I have seen times when the fish wanted absolutely nothing to do with the twister tail, or were just nipping at the tail and not taking the whole bait. When the bites aren't happening it sometimes helps to just yank the tail off and leave the grub body on the shank of the hook.

EDIT: This usually happens fishing for walleye with a jig, twister tail and minnow.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> Always do mine tail - out, away from the hook.
> Seems to keep it from fouling the hook on a set.


It also helps it keep from fouling the hook on a cast, and it actually will give it just a bit more action on the fall with the curve of the tail facing down. 

It especially makes a difference on baits that may be made out of stiffer plastic, or baits with the old Gatortail style of tail like the Zoom G Tail worms.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> I've always rigged them so the curl of the tail goes upward. Have I been doing it wrong? Does it matter?


By having the Curly Grub pointing away from the hook; the bait will travel slightly higher in the water column when swimming/reeling it in. That is the only difference between the two methods of attachment. 
It's pretty much a matter of preference from one angler to another.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

JignPig Guide said:


> By having the Curly Grub pointing away from the hook; the bait will travel slightly higher in the water column when swimming/reeling it in. That is the only difference between the two methods of attachment.
> It's pretty much a matter of preference from one angler to another.


It's all about the position of the tail and its affect on the amount of drag it creates.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Shaggy said:


> I've always rigged them so the curl of the tail goes upward. That puts the ripple and thin edge facing downward. In looking at the photos on the tackle websites they are all facing the opposite way. Have I been doing it wrong? Does it matter?


Let the fish tell you!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If im tipping minnow i go tail down. W/o tell up,if im paying attention.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you cant go wrong with the tail going down. im 62+ and have been fishing most of my life. and when I started fishing curly tailed jigs I went with the tail down like everyone else I had seen fishing them. I have watched a ton of fishing shows and most of them said to rig them tail down. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

My personal preference is for the tail curling in the same direction as the hook. After a few fish and it no longer stays put, I'll flip it. Then rig any way I can if I can still salvage the grub. There is just something the fish like about that grub that has been chewed up and tore up.

In the end, it's personal preference I've caught fish any way I've rigged them up, down, sideways and anywhere in between.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You guys ever tip a grub with another grub? First one down, second one up?  Nose hook a small swim on top of a grub. Best of both worlds?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You guys ever tip a grub with another grub? First one down, second one up?  Nose hook a small swim on top of a grub. Best of both worlds?


You have fished a spot where this was money for derek... but guess what! Im keeping the spot to myself


----------

